# new CO2 reactor



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

Just hooked up my new Aqua Medic CO2 reactor. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9918 I have it hooked up to a Fluval 103 that pumps 103 gph. I guess I was expecting to see movement in the reactor to know that the CO2 and water were mixing. I have a bubble counter so I know the bubbles are going in at the rate I want. Before, I had a "CO2 reactor 200" and you could tell that it was mixing the bubbles into the water. http://www.floridadriftwood.com/CO2_reactor_info.htm 

How do I know that this new one is really working? (Yeah, I'm a chronic worrier.)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You should see the bubbles mixing in the chamber.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

depending on the bubble rate you should see it in the reactor or at the output spout. I made my own using PVC so I cant see the CO2 actually disolve but I can see the tiny spray go into the tank through the canister spraybar. how many BPMs are you doing?


----------

